

Monads and Arrows: modelling a build system - jaspervdj
http://jaspervdj.be/posts/2012-01-14-monads-arrows-build-systems.html

======
Newky
If for nothing else, this article has lead me to the paste command. Looks
something which would be incredibly useful. Marking it down. Look forward to
the rest of the article.

